
Ask HN: What’s the biggest traffic spike you got? - alexkon
Tell us your story. Please do share even if your site was still small at the time. It’s always relative to your usual traffic figures.<p>Where did the crowd come from? How many requests per second did it reach at peak? How did your site handle the load? How long did the surge last? How many unique visitors came to your site during the surge? How did this affect your business?
======
sjs382
When it was announced here, [https://artpacks.org](https://artpacks.org)
peaked at about 100 requests per second. It's a site that _really_ triggers
nostalgia and encourages a lot of browsing.

The site held up very well on a $5 DigitalOcean box, due to the fact that it
mostly served small, static files (only routing and archive-unzipping happen
server-side). All templates are created on the front-end.

Edit: Just checked and I was wrong—it's a $10/mo DO VPS.

Edit 2: Oops, I forgot to mention that an app launched the same day, which
used the same API endpoints as the main site.

